# Looking for a Short Shank Guide Bushing Kit



## 4nthony (Feb 2, 2020)

Does anyone know of Short Shank Guide Bushing kit that is offered for sale?

Rockler and PowerTec each sell a short shank 5/8" OD bushing but they're single items and I don't see a short shank kit on their sites.

My preference would be to buy a kit with short shanks rather than buying a regular kit and grinding them down.

Thanks!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Try here: 71051 Brass Router Bushing Kit with Case-10PK

That set didn't specify short shank, but there was no shank length listed that I could find that specified short shank.

I looked again and found a DCT tool set that looks right, but no specification either. Looks more like short shank than set above. Check it out. DCT Brass Router Template Guides Bushing & Lock Nuts 10-Piece Guide Bushings Set 688295879176 | eBay

Deadwood Crafted Tools is the company, but they don't have a website.


----------



## 4nthony (Feb 2, 2020)

DesertRatTom said:


> Try here: 71051 Brass Router Bushing Kit with Case-10PK


Perfect. Thank you! The PowerTec above states in the description:

All guide bushings included in the set have a short shank and will work with ¼” templates. 
Also, I found the DCT on Amazon and it says:

Fits 1/4-inch and thinner template material
Both will work as I need them to. I've got ~1/2" MDF templates and my Rockler set has shafts up to 1/2" which is too close for comfort. 

Thanks again!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

They look very much like a copy of the Oak Park set. I believe they had a 1/4" shank???


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

I just grind mine down. I need some to work with 3/16 masonite


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Woodcraft also offers a brass guide bushing set with 1/4" collar height. The larger diameter Oak Park and Leigh Valley style bushings also use 1/4" collar height.

For members outside the USA Masonite is a brand name for tempered high density fiberboard or HDF.


----------



## bfblack (May 2, 2012)

I also own the Wood Craft set:








WoodRiver - Router Bushing Set with Case - Brass - 10 Piece


Expand the capability of your router with this 10-piece brass bushing set. Use your router as a precision cutting machine for duplicating patterns, cutting signs, creating dovetails, or any other project requiring template work.




www.woodcraft.com




This set is brass so if you drop them, it may get destroyed. Don't ask how I know that. Fortunately, Wood Craft sold individual bushings so I could replace them. Some companies only sell the sets.

I have also shortened the aluminum PC guide bushings but I personally did not like the results. Consequently, I then bought the WoodRiver set.


----------

